# Circumcision



## KaylaRieken (Aug 17, 2017)

Dictation goes like this:

I performed a local penile block by injecting a combination of 2% lidocaine without epinephrine and 0.5% Marcaine, 5 mL at the 10 o'clock position at the right penile base. and repeated on the left. An additional 10 mL in the circumferential fashion around the penile base to anesthetize the remainder of the penile shaft. I place a straight Carmalt ball clamp over the phimotic foreskin at the 12 o'clock position and allowered this to remain clamped for 2 minutes. Metzenbaum scissors were used to incise the tissue approximately for---- allowing for full exposure of glans, Hemostasis was adequate. 

patient is 42 years old. Is this considered CPT code 54150 or 54161?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Aug 17, 2017)

Based on the notes, I believe that you would use 54150 as a clamp was used as well as a penile block.


----------

